
Against magic: animations slow down interfaces - ivanech
https://macwright.org/2018/06/19/against-magic.html
======
anotheryou
Animation certainly can help with transitions. Try keeping track scrolling an
a stock emacs jumping half a screen per wheel tic.

Most of these animations totally make sense:
[https://material.io/design/motion/choreography.html#transfor...](https://material.io/design/motion/choreography.html#transformation)
Look at the 2nd "don't" at "Complex transformations" to see how great
animations are.

I do however get mad with apps that use page flip transitions. Such a simple
and often used feature in a reading app is super annoying and should be
possible to turn off. As in many cases: the power user needs no hinting and
can even live with undocumented keyboard shortcuts, but for a smooth ride you
from the start you need hints.

~~~
anotheryou
The suggested speeds of the material guidelines is quite alright too though
[https://material.io/design/motion/speed.html#controlling-
spe...](https://material.io/design/motion/speed.html#controlling-speed)

Speeds are appropriate to the actions and even a but shorter than the numbers
say, if you consider the last 1/4 to be just the slow stop of things (I hope
they are already actionable there).

I like the double speed transitions android offers for devs :)

Even with ultra high speed you could use animations. One can learn from games
(e.g. 1 frame smears):
[https://youtu.be/Mw0h9WmBlsw?t=945](https://youtu.be/Mw0h9WmBlsw?t=945)

------
thomastjeffery
> Animations slow down interfaces

To be pedantic:

Animations can introduce latency to interfaces.

This is the main point that people need to understand. So long as you aren't
making the user wait (even just a few milliseconds) for an animation to
happen, you should be OK.

Granted, it's easy to go overboard. I certainly prefer a cleaner UI.

------
achow
Most of the animation principles are there to help take actions instead of
conveying the actions that are taken (Staging, anticipation, exaggeration
etc.)

------
crimsonalucard
Dont be ignorant. That's like saying movies dont need special fx. Story is all
you need.

~~~
jonhendry18
FX in a movie don't block you from getting something done. You're in a passive
mode when you're watching a movie.

Imagine being in your car and stepping on the brakes, then having to wait for
a dashboard animation to complete before the braking actually started.

There's a place for UI animations but it should be possible to turn them off
once the novelty wears off.

~~~
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Windows 10 has these settings, the tradeoff offerered is Visual Quality vs
System Performance.

While I like these setting and only have a few turned on, Clear Type,
Transparent Drag and such, I take umbrage at the idea that my preferences are
some how of lower visual quality.

